# [Urgent Help] Need SSH Command ( Sql Backup)



## rahulw (May 13, 2007)

Hello Mates ,


I want to transfer a huge database (sql ) of 5 GB to other server ( Remote ) , but i do not know how to do it ! and later i want to restore it also on the 1st server after i format it !!

I know how to backup on my own server by using




> mysqldump -q -uxyourdomain -p -hmysql.yourdomain.com xyourdomain_2 >./myfile.txt



But please help me in telling a command which can make MySql backup from DB to another server

and

a command which can restore MySql backup of DB to another server


I think that this was the command which will do the work is
*
mysqldump -f DB -u -p | ssh [email protected] of NEW SERVER "( > /home/user/public_html/test.sql)"*

but i am getting this error 



> mysqldump: Got errno 0 on write
> mysqldump: Got errno 0 on write
> mysqldump: Got errno 0 on write
> mysqldump: Got errno 0 on write
> ...


Please help me asap 



Regards


----------



## rahulw (May 13, 2007)

Topic To Be Closed > No One Alive To Help !


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You double posted. There's a reply in http://www.techsupportforum.com/f64/urgent-help-need-ssh-command-sql-backup-156359.html


----------

